# Slatebarns CC Edinburgh - anybody been?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Having read the post re Colchester CC I wonder if anyone has a report on SlatebarnsCC, Edinburgh, which is also an associated site. We are off to Scotland for 2 weeks and are planning on having 2 nights on this site to have a day in the city

regards

Geoff


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Never been to Slatebarns but I can highly recommend the other CC site in Edinburgh, on the Firth of Forth. There's a bus stop right outside that makes it easy to get into and out of the city for exploration.

Graham


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Lovely little site. I can recommend.
When I arrived there, we came across a long queue of people just out side the site, it turned out to be Roslin (spelling) chapel from the Da Vinci code.
Well worth a look. 

Chas


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Slatebarns is a really nice wee site and as Chascass says is right next to Rosslyn Chapel which is well worth a look.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info, we knew it was next to Roslin of Da Vinci Code fame, but I feel a lot happier now that we have a couple of recommends

regards 

Geoff


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The bus journey from the village to the centre of Edinburgh costs £1 each way.


----------

